# Building a stable?



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Ok, this is from another thread but I didn't want to hijack..
I really like the layout of this barn/tack room (?) 
Could this be something I could stable my horse in for the winter?

12 x 12 Two Foot Overhang, Four Foot Tack Room, Split Stall Door, Light Stone, Mocha Tan Roof, Patina Green Trim | Shelter Sheds


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes! I quite like that layout idea for a barn. Or have something with an overhang like this 
http://www.penndutchstructures.com/media/images/uploads/barn with overhang-SM png.png
so you could have an area to tack up where you could be under shelter or in the sun and not worry so much about being in a small area with your horse while grooming? Perhaps you could make a little run out with some electric fencing or panels for him to get out of his stall and move around.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*stable*

wow looks like a great build 2x4 for the main frame toungue and grove for the walls and and ply wood kick boards and a ply phelted roof i would have a clock in the tower with a horse weather vein.
i think to top it hanging baskets with flowers to add would look beautiful.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

looks up to the task of what your gonna need.


----------

